# Travelling With Your Pet



## TabbyMama92 (Sep 12, 2019)

Someone on my FB shared this article and there's an infographic on it that I thought would be worth a share: https://parking-at-airports.co.uk/prepare-uk-breaks-trips-abroad-pets/amp

I couldn't help but laugh at the statistic where it says about people disguising their dogs as babies to attempt to get them on a plane! Awkward. Anyone have any unusual/amusing pet travel stories?

Obviously as a cat owner I don't think travelling with Millie would be the best idea - there's enough drama getting her into her carrier for a trip to the vets!


----------

